# Bath before or After Spay



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I have to drop off Chulita THIS FRIDAY morning for her Spay. For those who have already been threw this. Should I take her bath before her spay...say this Thursday? Or wait until after she is healed???


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I gave Abbey a bath before her spay & again after she was healed. If I remember correctly you had to wait about 10 days for sutures to heal before they can get wet.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep give her a bath soon, because you won't be able to give her a bath for two weeks or until those stitches heal. Your vest will advise you when you can give her a bath on the return visit when checking the stitches.
Also please ask for meds even if they tell you she is ok and does not require them. With Chelsey she was fine to go home without the meds and the vet said the anistia had already worn off . So they thought she was ok.
Well by night time poor Chelsey was in pain... some discomfort... so I had to go back the next day to get the medication. 
Also in vest in a long t-shirt or one of those baby jumpers so she can wear that instead of the collar they give you. It will help prevent her from licking her stitches. Oh you may also want to get some kind of detangle spray and shampoo rinse for later on as she will matt from the t- shirt. This will help break up any matts as you can not give her a bath. Wishing you all the best for Chulita spay.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would bath her before because you won't be able to bath her until after the sutures come out which is normally 10 days. I would also pick up some waterless shampoo to touch her up in between. Sometimes the smell of the surgical meds will linger and the waterless shampoo will help that disapate.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

THANK YOU EVERYONE.

I will be taking Chulita a bath this Thursday then. I have the Show Off Rinseless Shampoo from CC which I do use on her face now. 

The Vet did tell me that he would be pulling out any baby teeth that were left. I'm hoping there are VERY FEW. She lost about 6-7 teeth in the last 2 weeks. My daughter and I were finding them everywhere so hopefully there are not too many teeth left for him to pull out. I think she will be going threw enough as it is to then have teeth pulled on top of that.









I will get getting a onesie to put on her during the night while she sleeps. I won't be able to keep it on her during the day while I'm at work. I did ask the Vet the day I made the appointment about her pain medication and he told me that HE WOULD be sending her home with some.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Good call bathing before the spay, Harley had to go 14 days before she could get wet, I was really glad she had a bath before. Best wishes!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Yep give her a bath soon, because you won't be able to give her a bath for two weeks or until those stitches heal. Your vest will advise you when you can give her a bath on the return visit when checking the stitches.
> Also please ask for meds even if they tell you she is ok and does not require them. With Chelsey she was fine to go home without the meds and the vet said the anistia had already worn off . So they thought she was ok.
> Well by night time poor Chelsey was in pain... some discomfort... so I had to go back the next day to get the medication.
> Also in vest in a long t-shirt or one of those baby jumpers so she can wear that instead of the collar they give you. It will help prevent her from licking her stitches. Oh you may also want to get some kind of detangle spray and shampoo rinse for later on as she will matt from the t- shirt. This will help break up any matts as you can not give her a bath. Wishing you all the best for Chulita spay.[/B]



Thank you for the info as I was going to ask the same thing. I am getting ready to make an apointment for Pacino and I was wondering the same thing! I guess I will try to get him groomed right before he goes so that his hair is short and his belly is shaved. Makes sense. I am afraid that Pacino will try to bite the stitches out...that is my main concern.

Marie & (Oh, heck no, am I going anywhere!!) Pacino


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

A warning about the baby onsie (bodysuit with snaps) I made the mistake of using these at Bella's spay time 2 1/2 years ago and learned a hard lesson. I had Bella right beside me in the playpen as she recovered from her spay. I kept giving her chances to pee/poo with it unsnapped and thought I would be quick enough to catch her when she needed to go. I turned my head for a bit as I thought she was sleeping...turned back and she had squated and did number two in the onsie.







Poor girl was doing good using her pad.....but when the onside was snapped ...you can imagine the mess.







I ended up having to try to sponge bath her.....scared her incision would be infected







Luckily we made it through but I no longer advice the onsies unless you are NEVER going to take your eyes away from your baby and that is almost impossible since us humans have to potty, sleep, etc. Perhaps someone has an answer regarding the potty issue using clothing to cover the incision????


I certainly agree about the pain meds. Ask for them! Bella was in a lot of discomfort and by the third day I was seeing no improvement. I took her back to vets and THEN they offered pain meds. She was quickly the happy Maltese I know and love after getting pain meds. Wish they had offered them the day of spay or I had been smart enough to ask for them.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I put the Onesie on Chulita on her first day back from her Spay. But only put it on when she was ready for bed and it worked fine. She slept in her crate as always and didn't wake up until the next morning. First thing in the morning I took it off and kept it off all day. I put it on her again Sunday night and had no problems.


----------

